# Can someone help me rank the ages of the people involved in LOTR?



## Aranaug (Jun 25, 2002)

I think this list is some where near right but I'm not quite sure. 
It goes oldest to youngest:
-The Maiar (Sauron, Gandalf, and Saruman)
-Galadriel
-Elrond
-The Nazgul
-Arwen
-Legolas
-Gimli
-Bilbo
-Aragorn
-Boromir
-Frodo
-Sam 
-Merry and Pippin

I'm not quite sure about where Arwen, Legolas and Gimli fall.
Same goes for the Hobbits.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jun 25, 2002)

That looks about right to me... Arwen and Legolas are placed properly as far as I can tell... Gimli is the only possible anomaly, given that it is certainly possible that he's younger than Bilbo, Aragorn -- and even possibly Boromir (although I doubt that one)...

Doesn't appendix B say how old Gimli is...?


----------



## Aranaug (Jun 25, 2002)

-The Maiar (Sauron, Gandalf, and Saruman) 
-Galadriel 
-Elrond 
-The Nazgul 
-Arwen 
-Legolas 
-Gimli 
-Bilbo 
-Aragorn 
-Frodo
-Boromir 
-Sam 
-Merry and Pippin 

Well I looked in the Appendix B and found that Frodo is older than Boromir but I didn't find Legolas, Gimli, Merry or Pippin. But I'll keep looking.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jun 25, 2002)

I think Gimli is older than Aragorn and Bilbo.I remember somewhere is written that dwarves are young till 90or about these age.Gimli is older than Bilbo because he's an adult and his father Gloin is very old,but I'll check and tell yoo correct information.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 26, 2002)

Dwarves live for about 250 years so it's safe to say that Gimli is older than Bilbo.


----------



## Beorn (Jun 26, 2002)

-The Maiar 
-Galadriel 
-Elrond I 525
-The Nazgul II 2250
-Arwen III 241
-Legolas ???
-Gimli III 2879
-Bilbo III 2890
-Aragorn III 2931
-Frodo III 2968
-Boromir III 2978
-Merry III 2982
-Sam III 2983
-Pippin III 2990

There's the list, in order, minus Legolas....he's just bizarre...The I, II, or III indicates the age (FA, SA, TA), and the number indicates the year of that age...


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jun 26, 2002)

Beorn did some good job. I think that Legolas was born about the end of the II age and the the beginning of III age.His father took part in the war against Sauron ,so I think that Legolas should be born about these ages.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aranaug _
> *-The Maiar (Sauron, Gandalf, and Saruman)
> -Galadriel
> -Elrond
> ...




Hohoho! I didn't even think of Frodo vis-a-vis Boromir.


----------



## Denethor (Jun 27, 2002)

*the age of the hobbits*

I certainly can tell you that peregrin is 29 years old , Merry and Sam are 27 years old , and Frodo is 50 years old , He is a grown up and that´s probably why he call the other hobbits sons , or childs .


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: the age of the hobbits*



> _Originally posted by Denethor _
> *I certainly can tell you that peregrin is 29 years old , Merry and Sam are 27 years old , and Frodo is 50 years old , He is a grown up and that´s probably why he call the other hobbits sons , or childs . *



You are right about Peregrin and Frodo, but Sam is 35 and Merry is 36, at the very start of their journey.


----------



## ThomasBombadillo (Mar 1, 2021)

The ages of the characters at the END of LotR:

1. Sauron, Gandalf, Saruman, Tom Bombadil, and Goldberry (basically any Maiar or Valar, and other mysterious, old beings)
2. Treebeard and other Ents
3. Cirdan the Shipwright (10,000+ years old)
4. Galadriel and Celeborn (7,000-8,000 years old)
5. Elrond (6,500 years old)
6. Arwen (2,778 years old)
7. Legolas (500-800 years old)
8. Gimli (140 years old)
9. Bilbo (129 years old)
10. Denethor (89 years old)
11. Aragorn (88 years old)
12. Theoden (71 years old)
13. Frodo (51 years old)
14. Boromir and Theodred (41 years old)
15. Merry (37 years old)
16. Faramir and Sam (36 years old)
17. Pippin (29 years old)
18. Eomer (28 years old)
19. Eowyn (24 years old)


----------

